# Got my newsed Profit Master/Nantong mill up and running!



## toolman (Feb 13, 2014)

Woohoo, after having my mill sitting in the middle of the floor for over a month now, I finally got an electrician to come wire up the RPC and mill and am happy to report that she runs like a champ! I'm not overly happy with how noisy the RPC motor is, but I can live with it, I just figured that a Baldor motor would be a bit quieter. I'm also not real happy with the way he wired everything. He's got the breaker controlling the RPC, then the power feeds to a fused disconnect box going to the mill. I wanted the power to feed from the breaker to the disconnect, then to the RPC, but again, I can live with it.  The mill seems to run great at all speeds in fwd and rev, now I just need to get the head freed up so it will move back and forth and get it off of the rolling base that it's currently sitting on.


----------



## lowlife (Feb 27, 2014)

Must be a nice feeling huh? Been 3 months for me and still "tweaking" Ahhhhhh someday. Congrats


----------



## toolman (Feb 28, 2014)

lowlife said:


> Must be a nice feeling huh? Been 3 months for me and still "tweaking" Ahhhhhh someday. Congrats



Come on man, quit slacking! :rofl: Honestly, if I hadn't needed the mill to be operable so badly, it would probably still be sitting on the trailer. Of course, I almost immediately found excessive vertical slack in the spindle bearings, but was lucky enough to score all three bearings tonight on eBay for less than a single bearing through most bearing supply houses (kudos to Nation Skander California Corp, and RC Bearings!),so I should be back in bidness by Wed. )


----------



## toolman (Mar 4, 2014)

The mill is back in business! Just to update, I found all three bearings for less than $100 shipped, but when I got it all together (in the exact reverse of how I took it apart) it still had slack and I was unable to preload the bearings. After scratching my head and taking the spindle apart multiple times, I finally figured out that whoever was in it last had installed the lower thrust plate backwards. After flipping the thrust plate, it worked like a champ and is very quiet. Now that the spindle is quiet, I can hear a bit of noise higher up, but it's going to have to wait a bit because I've got three guns waiting to be finished that all need to take a ride on the mill, plus I need it to finish up the barrel vise that I'm working on. 
Sure feels good to get 'er back together, especially since I found the source of the slack...


----------

